# Need some help with my Tuscany



## Lucid (Jan 2, 2003)

It has the integrated headset, and I just had an Ouzo Pro put on it. So, here is the situation: the Pro can run 38 mm of stack height; I need to know if the top cap on the Cane Creek head sits in the headset race. I called Reynolds and they said that I could run that much in spacers on top of the headset cap if the cap sat in the headset race. If the cap just floats, then I need to take into account the stack height of the cap into my overall measurement of 38 mm.
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

I see you post is 3 weeks old I hope you got your answer but just incase. 

Most stack hight specs are from the upper most holding point, asuming you are running the IS6 head set this would be from the top of the aluminum split ring that engages the upper bearing, everything above this is "just a spacer" 

Many riders will use spacers from the top cap up, with the IS6 this would not be whole lot, of course running above spec is totaly the resonsability of the owner

On another note from my experiances the closer you can get your stem to the top bearing the "stiffer" the front end will be, I will usualy take into account the riders use of the bicycle, terain, rider weight ect

Hope this helps --- Bill


----------

